
Disconnected: My year without the Internet - uladzislau
http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/10/tech/web/paul-miller-internet-year/
======
sp332
The link behind "came back online May 1" goes to
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/1/4279674/im-still-here-
back-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/1/4279674/im-still-here-back-online-
after-a-year-without-the-internet) which is an essay he wrote summarizing his
findings. I recommend reading it, it's very thoughtful.

